# Setting up my mantis vivariums



## Zuzu (Mar 13, 2017)

Today I got to start setting up my mantis vivs! Left will be for an orchid, right will be for a giant asian (hence more greenery). The moss on the branches/logs is real, and so is the fern in the right viv! I got them off ebay, PM me if you want to know the seller since these are very nice and perfect for vivariums! The stones are beautiful ones I got off etsy intended for bonsai planters. I wanted a very specific type of rock, haha. Substrate is zoo med eco earth.

The aluminum in the top lids still need to be replaced with fiberglass mesh, and I'm waiting on some fake flowers from Mantisplace for the final touches!

Edit: Forgot to mention, these are exo terra nano terrariums 8 x 8 x 12 inches.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice. will be interesting to see how the plants grow and fill in.     My only concern is the beautiful rocks. Not the softest landing surface for a mantis, imho.


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 13, 2017)

Zeppy44 said:


> Nice. will be interesting to see how the plants grow and fill in.     My only concern is the beautiful rocks. Not the softest landing surface for a mantis, imho.


This is true! When the fake flowers come in I will put them on top of some of the rocks.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 13, 2017)

You are ahead of me. Cool.


----------



## Mystymantis (Mar 15, 2017)

Really nice setups. I think your mantises will love them.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 15, 2017)

Great job! Your mantises will be loving life


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 15, 2017)

Wow, very pretty!


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 15, 2017)

Mystymantis said:


> Really nice setups. I think your mantises will love them.






Mantis_M said:


> Great job! Your mantises will be loving life






crabbypatty said:


> Wow, very pretty!


Thank you all! Setting up vivariums is one of my absolute favorite things, especially the satisfaction of getting to see an animal live happily in them.  

Should have another update tonight, the giant Asian viv is almost finished. Just need to possibly add in some sticks from outside for more climbing options, and hopefully switch the mesh for both to fiberglass soon. I had a whole roll of fiberglass mesh for when I was setting up my dubia roach bins, but can't seem to find the thing. 

For the orchid viv I ordered another bark with live fern and moss like the one on the floor of the other tank. That should be here Friday along with the last of my fake flowers from mantisplace, so expect another update then!

In the meantime, I'm considering getting isopods and springtails, but I'm not sure if I'll need them. Plus I don't want the isopods munching on the moss and fern haha.


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 26, 2017)

Aaaand they're done! The bottom container is from mantisplace.   The mantises will be moved into these when they are bigger.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2017)

They all look nice, takes a lot of time, but it is good to be involved in something that is safe!


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 27, 2017)

beautiful!


----------



## Mantis Life (Mar 27, 2017)

They look great. I'd highly recommend adding some hydro balls or some sort of water drainage with a false bottom separating the dirt. That way you wont have to worry about mold and your ferns will grow better.


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 27, 2017)

Mantis Life said:


> They look great. I'd highly recommend adding some hydro balls or some sort of water drainage with a false bottom separating the dirt. That way you wont have to worry about mold and your ferns will grow better.


The ferns aren't planted in the substrate, they're attached to bark. They only need to be misted, so a drainage layer isn't really necessary.


----------



## Ronathan (Mar 27, 2017)

these vivs are so dope


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi! I used to have eco earth in mine, but changed it out for an abg mix substrate. It was recommended per this website (http://www.neherpetoculture.com/horticulture)when looking through their 101/102 guide on vivariums. I also emailed them and was recommended to do this as well. Your vivariums are beautiful and I figured I'd pass this along.

I have an old version of my terrarium/vivarium uploaded on the forum here and will be posting an updated one when my ghosts move in.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 28, 2017)

Took me a long time to learn why to use a drainage layer. Among many other things, it gives a great place for isopods and other biological cleaners to live around and thrive. Uniform gradual hydration was possible. Just wetting the top only made it hard and compacted, bone dry underneath. Once the habitat was "mature" and balanced so easy to care for.

In later years the few times I set up with kids I skipped the pebbles layer. To the best of my memory it was never as successful as earlier set ups. LOL I even thought for a while the 2 boys were messing with each other thru the pets. When granddaughters got into buggy-fisshhy stuff, we all decided to go back to old old way with newly available gear. Worked great.

My only mysterious death came using a habitat with no drainage layer. She grew fine there, final molt was totally fine. This was to be my first attempt at breeding with her as the first pair. Duh! Bout the time I thought to do something about this missing layer I was too late. Yes there were a few other factors that a drainage layer would have prevented.

Sorry this is so long but frankly this minor mistake of mine has (with a few other things) shown me a new light on all this. After these I will not be keeping non-native mantis.

Keep in mind these are just the thoughts of an elderly man with a low tolerance for giving pain.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 28, 2017)

@Zuzu Man how I wish I could have gotten mine to look half as good as yours. Think I heard once "Grandpa makes neat stuff, but he might need some art classes." Real talent you have.


----------



## Zuzu (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 6, 2017)

Great job.


----------

